# How many cigars do you currently have in your humidors?



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Thought this would be an interesting poll. I thought we did something like this before, but would be interesting to see how we have grown!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Not enough! :w


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

yep, im the one the voted 0-50......1 lonely SLR in there. no wonder my humidity is so screwed up. Being a broke college kid sucks....except when its a warm day, and the girls on campus, well...you know


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

can never get too much of a good thing


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Yikes!

Have people seenthese numbers?


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I have to admit, I didn't think we had this many "addicts"!

Perhaps I should change the site motto from "Home of the Lowland Gorillas" to "My name is _________ and I am a cigaraholic."


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

12 step program for cigars.
Ohh no way man NO WAY!


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

yeah, no way!
i don't have the "desire" to quit  

jimmy


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

I just bought my first box.... man, I'm behind the times!


----------



## BigSkyCub (Sep 19, 2003)

WOW! As a newbie, it had never occurred to me to have >1000 cigars in a humidor!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I'd have more if I could just find a way to stop smoking the dang things!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

now that i think about it, i could fit more cigars if i didn't have 300 digital hygrometers inside.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

BigSkyCub said:


> *WOW! As a newbie, it had never occurred to me to have >1000 cigars in a humidor! *


 It's a slippery path! I started out buying singles in a small humidor...and then it just mushroomed! You'll hear a lot of stories like that here.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I think I'm beyond help!


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Don't let my sweetie see the results or I'm F$#ked!!I haven't reached the over 1000 mark yet....but it should be sometime real soon! 
Now if only those damn Sig IV's and my boli's would get here....:al


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

Lets see...

1...
2...
5...
er, I mean 3...

:al


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

kinda makes you wonder 
just how many of the over 1000 sticks are of the 
"could open a cigar store " amount/10,000 plus
lol 
k


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd be mo and poker are definitely there!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> I think I'm beyond help!


Thats an understatement Mo  

J/K


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

I see Poker keeps voting. Look at all the entries in the 1000+ row...


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> I think I'm beyond help!


Mo, after seeing pics of your humidor I second your motion.


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Apes, I feel like such a wimp, I only keep about 25 cigars at a time: visit my tobacconist about once a week. Cant even use the quality over quantity argument because , as far as I can tell, you totally dedicated gorillas might have a bazillion great cigars in your multiple humidors. Of course I cant bitch, got CAO Piranha's, Punch Gran Puro,HDM dark Sumatra, Onyx maduro, Partaga Spanish Rosado and others. When I run out I'll go get some more. Frank B


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

FrankB said:


> Apes, I feel like such a wimp, I only keep about 25 cigars at a time: visit my tobacconist about once a week. Cant even use the quality over quantity argument because , as far as I can tell, you totally dedicated gorillas might have a bazillion great cigars in your multiple humidors. Of course I cant bitch, got CAO Piranha's, Punch Gran Puro,HDM dark Sumatra, Onyx maduro, Partaga Spanish Rosado and others. When I run out I'll go get some more. Frank B


I know how you feel FrankB, some of these guys have so many they should open their own cigar shops


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm just striving to fill my new coolerdor with ~300 - 400 cigars....mostly because I like age on cigars and I'm too impatient to slowly stockpile them. I just received an $800 retroactive state tax refund for correcting some filing errors in 2001 and I'm thinking of spending it all on smokes. My target cigars for my coolerdor:

Onyx Reserve maduro
CAO Brazilia Gol! and Impanema
Padron 2000
Padron 3000
Padron Churchill maduro
LGC Serie R #4
LGC Serie R #5
La Flor Dominicana chisel gorda
Don Tomas International Selection
Sancho Panza Double Maduro
Torano 1916 torpedo
HDM Rothschild oscuro
HDM churchill oscuro
Partagas Naturales maduro
Punch maduro (6.25")
ERDM Robusto Suprema maduro

....I know that a box of each of these exceeds $800, but with that much money as an initial investment, I can get a decent start. I would appreciate any thoughts you all have about my target coolerdor contents.......


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

AAlmeter said:


> yep, im the one the voted 0-50......1 lonely SLR in there. no wonder my humidity is so screwed up. Being a broke college kid sucks....except when its a warm day, and the girls on campus, well...you know


Adam,
Send me your address & I'll introduce you to some of my leetle friends. :u


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

As a member of the 51-100 group I feel both shame and pride.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Churchlady said:


> I'd be mo and poker are definitely there!


OK, if it's Poker & me, you say, who are the other dozen or so people with the large stashes?

MoTheMan

P.S. BTW, I didn't vote in this poll!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

MoTheMan said:


> OK, if it's Poker & me, you say, who are the other dozen or so people with the large stashes?


Many of the Springfield IL crew qualifies I bet

(ps: Mo has way more cigars than me. I counted his when I snuck in the other day) :r


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

poker said:


> Mo has way more cigars than me. I counted his when I snuck in the other day) :r


Ah! So that's who the mysterious foorsteps belonged to!!

Well dude, if it's a particular cigar you want feel free to ask for one (or more), I'm happy to share.

Mo


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, I originally cast my vote for the 501-1,000 level, but incoming orders will put me into the final category


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I am afraid I am one of the over zealous gluttons. I haven't actually done any kind of inventory for some time now. I also sold off some dog rockets in the last 6 monthes to make room (about 150). I just sent off about 135 smokes to 1st Sgt Smoke in Iraq the other day, so that knocked them down a little. I just poked around a bit & guestimate that there is still 1000-1200 cigars here. There is also the 50 or so that's on the UPS truck. hehe
:fu


----------



## voidone (Apr 22, 2004)

Just nagging on the 200 mark myself starting out at 30 or so this year before I learned about online tobacconists.

However I guess the growth rate of my stash will slow down severely now that Atlantic has stopped their international deliveries 
(buying locally sucks when the local price closes on +350% of what you guys have to pay)

And to think I spent my last order with them to buy giveaways and help a few friends to stash up, getting a measly half box for myself. At least I managed to get me a Xikar...


----------



## Fat Tony (May 13, 2004)

i don't have enough, that's for sure. good thing i got some on the way!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, i'm on the short end of the stick here. if i have more than 100, i'd like to see where someone is hiding them. i really need to stock up.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Man, that list of 1000+ just keeps getting bigger & bigger!  
:w


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

someone could always add another step into the poll
say a 10,000 cigar mark or even 25,000 or 50,000 mark

k


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

I am not worthy....only about 30-50 at the time.


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

Little under a 1000 sticks in three months. Spent over two grand.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Man, am I low man on the totem pole or what! I have less than 100.


----------



## wmpclay3 (Dec 6, 2003)

That reminds me, its time to restock. :z


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

I really don't want to think too hard about this. Too much $$. The shame of it!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

In the past I purchased all my cigars from a local tobacco store and kept mostly singles with the ocassional box of a cigar I really liked for the money. A large tupperdor housed my collection which rarely exceeded 30 cigars.

Then I found cigarbid.com. Cigarbid is the DEVIL! I just got back from a vacation with my wife and her Father's side of the family; and we managed to use up quite a few cigars, otherwise I would be in the 500-1000 category. I think I can keep myself away from cigarbid for awhile; I should remain in the 200-500 category I believe... 

Matt


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

With my purchases this week, inching up on the 200-500 level - gimme another week or two.... :z


----------



## NewGeneration85 (Jul 12, 2004)

I just filled up my 50-stick box with La Aroma De Cubana Robustos and CAO L'Anniversaire Camaroon Belicosos. It is good to have the baby filled again.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

Hbooker said:


> 12 step program for cigars.
> Ohh no way man NO WAY!


Step:

1. Open humidor
2. select cigar
3. cut cigar 
4. find favorite drink
5. find favorite place to smoke
6. light cigar
7. puff
8. puff
9. puff
10. puff
11. burn fingers
12. get another cigar

Now thats my 12 step program!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Cigarbid is the DEVIL!


Absolutely !


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I see where some of you are a little worried about getting busted by the Mrs. I am here to help, just imagine if she caught you with your $2,000.00 stash......whew!! Scary!!

I am here to help you to reach an acceptable level of stock. You figure out where your wife would draw the line and send me the rest. You would still technically own them, the wife wouldn't freak out when she found what you had left and I would only require a small storage fee say 1-2 of your best smokes per week. You let me know when you are running low and I send you some of your own smokes.

Thats what friends are for


----------



## foxtrot15222 (Jul 31, 2004)

Holy monky F*CK.... over a thousand, you guys are hard core about this. I'm planning on buying my first in a few weeks, just something to hold like 20... can understand needing more than just a box or so... I only smoke 3-4 times a week though. but I'm finding myself smoking more. lol :s


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

i have a 5 x 10 foot walk-in. celling is 10 feet but the shelves only go to 6 feet. i've been buying cigars since i was 14  i have more cigars then some shops i've gone into. i never did drugs or even drank, but gars i gotta have em  and my parents never gave me a hard time.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

kellydontwanttasleep said:


> i have a 5 x 10 foot walk-in. celling is 10 feet but the shelves only go to 6 feet. i've been buying cigars since i was 14  i have more cigars then some shops i've gone into. i never did drugs or even drank, but gars i gotta have em  and my parents never gave me a hard time.


*WOW!*

That is so cool Kelly. 
Now, how about a pic? 
Not trying to give you a hard time, but would love to see what another herf's doing.
BTW, mine's here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2910&highlight=coolerdor

MoTheMan


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

(909) said:


> I see where some of you are a little worried about getting busted by the Mrs. I am here to help, just imagine if she caught you with your $2,000.00 stash......whew!! Scary!!
> 
> I am here to help you to reach an acceptable level of stock. You figure out where your wife would draw the line and send me the rest. You would still technically own them, the wife wouldn't freak out when she found what you had left and I would only require a small storage fee say 1-2 of your best smokes per week. You let me know when you are running low and I send you some of your own smokes.
> 
> Thats what friends are for


$2,000.00??? hehe


----------



## wk-mang (Oct 27, 2003)

According to me... NOT ENOUGH! 

According to my wife.... TOO MUCH! :r 

Aloha,

Wade


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

sure i'll take one when i get home and post it  i'm still at work, i'm on the late shift


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> *WOW!*
> 
> That is so cool Kelly.
> Now, how about a pic?
> ...


The pic wouldnt download itself properly. Just 1/3 of it and then it suddenly stopped. But I can tell you this: the Montecristo/Partagas on the left side and the Partagas/Punch on the right side looked very intresting. I cant wait to see more of the pic...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> The pic wouldnt download itself properly. Just 1/3 of it and then it suddenly stopped. But I can tell you this: the Montecristo/Partagas on the left side and the Partagas/Punch on the right side looked very intresting. I cant wait to see more of the pic...


Hey ERDM,

Check the picture right below it.

BTW, I'm really not trying to brag, but I know poeple with collections that dwarf mine.


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

this is my walk-in in Short Hills, but i have another in our house in the Hamptons

http://kellydontwanttasleep.blogspot.com/

i put the pics up in my blog just for shyts and giggles, thanks for the idea MoTheMan


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Hey ERDM,
> 
> Check the picture right below it.
> 
> BTW, I'm really not trying to brag, but I know poeple with collections that dwarf mine.


Bloody hell.......


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

kellydontwanttasleep said:


> this is my walk-in in Short Hills, but i have another in our house in the Hamptons
> 
> http://kellydontwanttasleep.blogspot.com/
> 
> i put the pics up in my blog just for shyts and giggles, thanks for the idea MoTheMan


Very nice walk-in I must say.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

kellydontwanttasleep said:


> this is my walk-in in Short Hills, but i have another in our house in the Hamptons
> 
> http://kellydontwanttasleep.blogspot.com/
> 
> i put the pics up in my blog just for shyts and giggles, thanks for the idea MoTheMan


Nice goin' Kell.
I especially liked the old Cohiba box sitting next to the OpusX one . The first Cohiba box I ever got (Lancero -- and they were delicious) was just like yours (from sometime in the early 90's), and yes, the cigars were cellophane wrapped, just like those pictured in the del Tedesco book on Havana Cigars.
Way to go. Now that's being a Sister Of The Leaf.


----------



## wouldestous (Jan 1, 2000)

not nearly enough


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

Everyone here makes my 80 or so cigars look so shameful and insignificant lol


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

ibosmiley said:


> Everyone here makes my 80 or so cigars look so shameful and insignificant lol


Don't feel bad, my friend, I have less than that many cigars residing in my humidors.

It seems I purchase cigars, and can't resist the temptation to smoke them!


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks guys i can't help it i'm addicted


----------



## RonGill (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, technically they aren't yet in the humidor since it and they just arrived today. So I guess the 2 partagas in the ziplock will have to count. I'm on my way to my newest obsession.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Who cares is a right answer.
Not enough is also a right answer.
Wish I had more also works well.
Ask me after I don't pay my mortgage to use the money to buy more is also a right answer.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Here is a pathetic statement. I missplaced my humidor, needless to say I had maybe 20 cigars in it.


----------



## paperfireman (May 9, 2005)

It would be sad if you add up all the money you have spent on cigars. Maybe we should do a poll on that next. Then watch the 1000+ people start to cry. :hn (i want to be one of them that cry)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Not enough. I need to get more.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow there is a pretty even mix of people like me (24 sticks) and people who could open their own store.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

ibosmiley said:


> Everyone here makes my 80 or so cigars look so shameful and insignificant lol


Don't fret my son. I only have about 100 in my humidor. Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## JCole311 (May 25, 2005)

400 - 500

it was getting bigger and bigger, but I've run out of money

oh well


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Not enough  

Had a boost thanks to the recent generosity of MiamiE. Also have a box on order from Uncle Mikey. I'm slowly building which was part of the reason I joined here, to get some good info and then locate some good vendors in the US so I could order more cigars . I can feel my feet starting to lose their grip at the top of the slope


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

0-50... Still rockin' the tupperdor haha  ... Hoping to upgrade soon though :w


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Not enough
> 
> Had a boost thanks to the recent generosity of MiamiE. Also have a box on order from Uncle Mikey. I'm slowly building which was part of the reason I joined here, to get some good info and then locate some good vendors in the US so I could order more cigars . I can feel my feet starting to lose their grip at the top of the slope


What did you get from UM?
One of my fav bundles are the Cubanidads......... :w


----------



## johnnysurvey (Jun 2, 2005)

Ummmm....5? :c 

HEY THATS 0-50!


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I think I might have too many.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

what humi ??? I got zip lock baggies that hold 25 gars each so 50 stogies


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Probably sitting on about 300+ domestically availables and only about 150 ISOM. That's completely out of whack. I need to get smoking so I can up the ratio of cubans.


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

Approx. 350. All Habanos.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

everytime i go and buy cigars i end up smoking them so i might have the least amount on here this sucks :sb


----------



## Arleban (Oct 13, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Adam,
> Send me your address & I'll introduce you to some of my leetle friends. :u


Seriously. He will. 

Send me your addy too. I don't have a whole lot, but I've got a few I can share.


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

101-200 thanks to a generous bomb from bmlawler


----------



## Spagg (Mar 24, 2005)

I am still fairly new to the hobby. I have 20 right now. I have had more, but I haven't been to the smoke shop in a couple weeks and I've smoked a few.


----------



## kmaustin21 (Aug 30, 2004)

I didn't count but I assume that 2 70qt coolerdors, a 100 ct humidor, a twenty count humidor (for dry box), and a tupperdor holding about 40 overflow sticks will be over a thousand.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Austin you madman!! Hahaha! I've got four humis, but I've neglected my domestic ones, so I think I've only got a coupla hundred layin' about!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I have 10 now :w


----------



## kmaustin21 (Aug 30, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Austin you madman!! Hahaha! I've got four humis, but I've neglected my domestic ones, so I think I've only got a coupla hundred layin' about!


Don't neglect your fine cigars. Send them to me. At least I'll dispose of them properly. :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well.... I wasn't going to admit it.... but I mentioned it in another thread so I might as well now. I have well over 500 and all of them have been collected over the last few months.

Like the wife says.... "When you do something, you never do it halfway!"

I love this woman!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

in a couple weeks 35 :z you guys are


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Cigars? What cigars? I don't have any cigars!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Couple hundred. To be honest i never really counted.


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

I need more :w


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

cbw2647 said:


> I need more :w


I'd have to agree...I need more. I have less than 50 right now. But I am going to my local shop on Thursday to hang out and get more.


----------



## Jkbd33 (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't smoke alot About 3 or 4 a week. I keep about 20 in my Humidor. I would love to expand to a nice cabinet style humidor with 250 or so. I split my Small Humidor (it holds 50) into 2 sides one for aging and one for smoking.


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

0- right now but looking at some real tasty treats soon...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ummmm. A couple.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

about 200 in two humis...smoke about 3-4 a week on average...guess I like a selection + my cigar store is really good about getting cigar co events (Mt. Washignton Cigar Co)...If ever in Baltimore, check it out.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just checked again, still don't have enough.
The more I think about it, never will.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Ummmm. A couple.


Couple two tree? :r


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I seem to be collecting more and more especially since CB. Will there ever be enough? I have a 400 count humi on the way too I'll fill up. What an evil sight.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

in august i had about 50.. NOW, i have close to 250!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

i am one of the idiots that thought a 25 count humidor was overkill, but i bought it anyway.....

of course it's full now and although i just should buy a bigger one, i'll stick to this one and try not to go in debt...

yeah, right..


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Ummmm. A couple.


come on, fess up!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Jaxstraww said:


> Little under a 1000 sticks in three months. Spent over two grand.


Don't like that math.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> come on, fess up!


OK maybe more than a couple but fewer than a whole mess. Well maybe more than a whole mess but less than too many.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Over 1000


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I think I'm pushing over 500 since the coolerdor.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I guess somewhere between 400 and 500.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Since my post was lost in the Great Crash. I'll say, more than I care to admit.............and yet somehow, It's not enough.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> Since my post was lost in the Great Crash. I'll say, more than I care to admit.............and yet somehow, It's not enough.


There is never enough.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

bruceolee said:


> Since my post was lost in the Great Crash. I'll say, more than I care to admit.............and yet somehow, It's not enough.


Ditto, never enough..


----------



## Twowheels (Sep 12, 2005)

I swore I wouldn't . . . but I did . . . I just set up my first tupperdor. Dang! Just too many bargains and auctions lately. What's a guy to do? I'm a newbie, but in four humidors and now one tupperdor, I have between 300 and 400. But, although they're all hand made, I gotta admit most of 'em are on the cheaper end.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

5, with taxes, car payment, rent and insurance coming up I have to wait until the 28th when I can get the 45 from the Meadowlands. Still keep having this thought that I'm not going to get them because I'm not 21 though lol


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Two 200 ct. humidors jam packed. Spillover in a 32 count otter. I need to get a cooler back in action, but I don't want the temptation to fill the damned thing.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I think im right around 50, give or take 10 or 20.


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

148 with 50 more coming this week


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

I have 11 with 5 on the way and about to send some out in the newbie sampler trade so about 11 or 12 when all is said and done. My 75 cigar humidor looks naked, just got it monday.


----------



## OldDog (Jan 19, 2005)

None. Zip. Zero.

Can I wish for some here?


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

Never enough


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

This question made me pause and think. I don't like where this led me. Given my age and the number of sticks spread out amongst 3 coolers and 3 humis I have to stop buying and up my consumption rate to get close to zero by the time I reach my statistical life expectency. Hmmm, what to do, what to do.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I've noticed that as my taste in cigars have changed and I seem to be leaning more to the dark side......... :c . I have several of you here on CS to thank for that!!!!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I keep 150-200 most of the time. When I get my new one made, I hope to have 500+ on hand all the time.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I have somewhere just under 30 right now, not too bad for just having gotten my first humi a month and a half ago. Once I get some money together, I plan to build a coolerdor and start buying a few boxes, but for now it is singles and samplers :w


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

CAOlover said:


> everytime i go and buy cigars i end up smoking them so i might have the least amount on here this sucks :sb


Now that i know about the El Diablo its time for a coolador i have 3 boxes that i won and no were to put them.  :w


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont have enough I will build up again though real soon


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Not enough. Trying to convince myself that a half empty cab. is better than 2 overflowing desktops.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> I keep 150-200 most of the time. When I get my new one made, I hope to have 500+ on hand all the time.


Thats kewl Dale, so when you get it stocked up we can all come over and review some of them for a Podcast right? :r


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

200+ for me.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Two 200 ct. humidors jam packed. Spillover in a 32 count otter. I need to get a cooler back in action, but I don't want the temptation to fill the damned thing.


Nothing worse than empty or half empty cooler screaming for more cigars. Its just a pitiful sound..


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> Thats kewl Dale, so when you get it stocked up we can all come over and review some of them for a Podcast right? :r


Absolutely! Wouldn't that be cool to have a BUNCH of the gorillas sitting around reviewing cigars on the show? You've got me thinking now........


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Absolutely! Wouldn't that be cool to have a BUNCH of the gorillas sitting around reviewing cigars on the show? You've got me thinking now........


Darn Count me in.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> Darn Count me in.


You're in! 
Now, before this gets out of control, don't forget I have to get the new 'dor done and stocked. Perhaps we set up a Colorado 'dor stocking herf! Still thinking......


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i wish i had a timeline of my humidor

pre cbid-----100 count humidor, with say 25 smokes

post cbid---200 count humidor, say half full

post club stogie --- 500 count humidor, 2/3rds full..


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

200-500...Not really sure


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

Can i change my answer? The devil do me wrong, or was that do me right but wrong with the wife?


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

I think with my sampler pack from the Cigar Auction I am up to 15.....hey quit laughing


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Right now about seventeen the most so far has been maybe thirty and I thought that was allot, Boy was I wrong


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

54..... 53


----------



## mobsix (Sep 10, 2005)

When I first started reading the various posts on Club Stogie I kept hearing reference to the slope. I read a little further and I read about the Devil. I have only had a humidor for about a month. I now have somewhere around 150 cigars in a total of 2 humidors with 3rd Duke of Wellington end table cabinet Humidor and another 100 cigars due in sometime next week.

To be honest I am wondering if the idea of quitting smoking and taking up cigars was such a good one. I was gonna die eventually from lung cancer sure but I am gonna be dead broke next week. Who knew, well actually I can't say I wasn't warned.  

-Matthew


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

1,2,3...4..5...6....crap! I have NO IDEA! Apparently not enough as I (like Dave) continue to buy. I hope my kids and grandkids like the cigars after I'm dead cause I don't think I'll be getting to all of them


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> 1,2,3...4..5...6....crap! I have NO IDEA! Apparently not enough as I (like Dave) continue to buy. I hope my kids and grandkids like the cigars after I'm dead cause I don't think I'll be getting to all of them


Nice little starter humis you have there... :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Nice little starter humis you have there... :r


Dave and Paul, do you guys have separate insurance policies just for your humidors?


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

I should be past 200 by next week.

However, I bow to Dave and NavyDoc for having a B&M store right in their houses. :r


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Nice little starter humis you have there... :r


 :r Dude...you are way outta control.....way too funny!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

57, how do I know, Wife counted them when the Partagas Serie P # 2 box came. Says I don't need any more cigars, whats up with that. I,m printing out your Humi Pics Dave and Paul and let her know, Now this is to many Cigars


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm sitting at about 45 or so which about time to look for a new bundle or 2.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> 57, how do I know, Wife counted them when the Partagas Serie P # 2 box came. Says I don't need any more cigars, whats up with that. I,m printing out your Humi Pics Dave and Paul and let her know, Now this is to many Cigars


 :r Don, can you get your wife to count mine too and log them?


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

one - two -three (crunch). It takes three licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
oh, wait....cigars...in my humi. brb.

22, but they are all primo!


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

I'm down to about 10.. Because its the week of my birthday I've been smoking the few premiums left in my humidor and haven't been holding back on my stock of ISOMs from my first and only box split.. having only about 7 of the punch petit coronation ISOMs left.


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow after my trip to gatlinburg and my sampler pack my humidor is looking less and less naked. I currently have on hand (is it sad that at this early stage I keep a spread sheet with when I bought the cigar?)

1 - 5 Vegas Gold Torpedo
1 - Bohemian Red Ginsburg
1 - CAO Black Frontier
1 - CAO Criollo Pato
1 - Legends Series Puros Indios
1 - Cuban Parejo Perfecto Rosado
1 - Cusano c10 10th Anniversary Crown Corona
1 - Fire by Indian Tabac Robusto
1 - Fonseca Serie ’F’ Robusto
1 - Gurkha Class Regent Churchill
1 - Perdomo Reserve La Tradicion Cameroon ’V’
1 - Reserva Maxima by Puros Indios Media Corona
1 - Saint Luis Rey Toro
1 - Signature Collection by Perdomo Torpedo
1 - Trilogy Authentic Corojo Robusto
4 - 5 Vegas Robusto
2 - Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classics
1 - Romeo Y Julieta Churchill
1 - Fuente Fuente OpusX
1 - Caballeros Shade Grown Bellicoso
1 - Cabelleros Sungrown Mudduro
1 - Cabelleros natural rothchild
1 - Arturo Fuente 8-5-8

Warn me if any of these are dog turds in fancy wrappers as most of them came from a sampler of 16 "High End" cigars.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am now officially panicking as I have fallen below 700 for the first time in I don't know how long.
Will have to explain to the wife why will will have to use the mortgage money to re-stock.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Got two boxes on the way to put me over 200+ cigars!!!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

25 more than yesterday!!!


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't smoke as many as I buy. I want them to get some age on them first. I think I like the idea of collecting somthing that is also more than just fun to look at but will eventually give enjoyment. Oh yea right now I must be at 400+


----------



## w724y (Sep 24, 2005)

I know what I have but how many... hmmm... Let me see... 1, 2, 3....


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

As of right now I have 42.

In a couple of hours I'll be down to 41....one less Camacho Dark.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I currently have too many for my 2 humidors .......I just had to buy a new 60 box unit!


----------



## kbjohan (Sep 7, 2005)

Since I acquired some ISOM's last week, I had to pull one of my humidifiers to close the lid on my humidor. I think I need a bigger one.

Or... I guess I could huff a few. Naaahh.

Johan


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i probably have 30-40 now. i used to have close to 300


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Lost track when it got over 200...


----------



## CPT Smoke (Sep 21, 2005)

Less than 20 but I'm building some tupperdores and plan on building up mu supply.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

Just smoked one tonight so I have 1 less than yesterday.  

Rough guess... 400 to 450


----------



## Fat Old Sun (Sep 8, 2005)

77 as of this morning


----------



## StjohnRoe (Oct 31, 2005)

225-250, 75 - 80% ISOM, latest acquisitions PSS2, RASCC, Boli PC, Punch Royal Selection #12.
1 coolerdor, 2 50 Cnt humis, 1 20 cnt humi in office.
Need larger cooler as is currently full.


----------



## Lions (Nov 2, 2005)

Not Enough !!!!!!!!! :r


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

154 exactly. I can break it down to brand, style and number of smokes too...finally got my act together and took an inventory.

Not buying anymore, just trying to smoke what I got...smoke more of the crap and replace them with those luscious ISOM's.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Lions said:


> Not Enough !!!!!!!!! :r


Sadly, never is.
We can never have too much.
Take my Avatar, for example, never too much.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Take my Avatar, for example, never too much.


that was brilliantly put. ahhh lets all look at that avitar and wonder...


----------



## Splotch (Sep 22, 2005)

Unfortunately my stash has taken a hit lately but I will get it back up where it should be. It always surprises me when I find people have 1000's of cigars, but it really shouldn't. I have over 400 books, so why not 1000 cigars.

Of course the books took me 38 years of collecting....


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

U so should have made this one public so we know who picked 1000. I need new trolling targets.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> U so should have made this one public so we know who picked 1000. I need new trolling targets.


Can you say - DaKlugs? Go look up his threat "I have problems" and you will understand. There are a couple of other gorillas in here who occaisionally demonstrate their prowess by putting pics on the forum.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Fewer than I would like to have....
about 40 right now.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I am up in the 50's right now....thanks to some BOTL's here and the devil site.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Charles said:


> Can you say - DaKlugs? Go look up his threat "I have problems" and you will understand. There are a couple of other gorillas in here who occaisionally demonstrate their prowess by putting pics on the forum.


Oh i saw the mad re-organization that he did. But I have already trolled upon him and I need new prospects. LOL


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

My newest inventory is about 64 give or take. I just commissioned my second box so everybody is properly asleep in bed.


----------



## Mutant (Nov 11, 2005)

I've got about 20 stowed in my tuppedor at the moment. Waiting on some humidor beads so I can set up my coolerdor. Then maybe I'll stow 30?  The last few weeks my consumption has gone up from a few a week to 4 or 5. I'm on the precipice looking into the void! Where is the debil when you need him? :al 

And some of you make me feel inadequate, and you know who you are!!! :tg  

Regards


----------



## anthonylv64 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello everybody! new to this forum, I'm glad I found this place, I love it.
Well, I have a small humidor that holds no more that 40, depending on the ring gauge. I always keep a few Fuente Double Chateau Sun Grown, I have Fuente Forbidden X, still in the tubes with the box and CD, I make always sure that if I smoke one of them I already had the replacement, and my everynight smoke is usually Don Kiki Green Label, these I got when I ordered my humidor and I really liked them, and the price is right too, so I keep ordering those and make sure I keep 'em in stock. As for Fuente or Ashton, my favorites, I just stop by Casa Fuente frequently, I love the place. I love Vegas!!!!


----------



## triumphcorvair (Nov 4, 2005)

Zero @ the moment. Just received my Humidor and I am getting it set up. Want to make sure everything is good to go before I start investing in some good smokes.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

good call setting it up, this i neglected to do with my first humi. SOak that ceder!!!

Im considering a second cooler... my one coleman is filled to brim and its the big one. sure there only 9 bucks at walmart but if i bring another one home my wife will freak out knowing how quickly ill work to fill it up :hn 
i dont know i should just chill for a while... but as soon a another stick comes along that is box worthey, ill be at walmart! 

Anyone else out there with multiple-cooler syndrome?


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

pds said:


> Thought this would be an interesting poll. I thought we did something like this before, but would be interesting to see how we have grown!


Since I first responded to this poll, I have purchased a second humidor with five times the capacity (500 ct) and have added close to 100 additional cigars. Would it be possible to create another tracker to show how newbs slide off of the abyss? meaning: how many cigars do you have when you joined? how many cigars do you have now kind of poll?


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

1000+


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

It's time for an update. With the recent string of bombs sent my way I'd say I'm over 350 now. I have 4 humi's with a fifth on the way today.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> It's time for an update. With the recent string of bombs sent my way I'd say I'm over 350 now. I have 4 humi's with a fifth on the way today.


I'm sure the PSL Crew can help you fix that problem :r !!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm 1000+ of the good stuff.


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

Have a 300 count humi that is full, and I am building a coolidor this weekend so I have room to store those end of the year specials I am going to buy this month.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

about 25. Cigars are just too hard to come by in Australia, and expensive. THere was a time, before I moved down under that I had a 250ct humi chocked full and an igloodor for the overflow.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

About 60 split into two humis.
Right now my pockets dont support more.


----------

